# Uk want to go back home, with us citizen.



## boripe (Mar 22, 2010)

l am a UK citizen, l married to a US citizen for about 7 years. l am now a US permanent residence, but my wife and l want to move back to UK.
What step do you think we should take?
Please advice....


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

boripe said:


> l am a UK citizen, l married to a US citizen for about 7 years. l am now a US permanent residence, but my wife and l want to move back to UK.
> What step do you think we should take?
> Please advice....


1/ Naturalise as a US citizen. -- around 6 months to completion if you qualify now
2/ Apply for a UK settlement visa for the wife. -- around 2 months to completion
3/ Book your tickets and catch your flight.

As you've been married for so long, it may be worth if you're visiting the UK in between time to get your wife to take the Life in the UK test or whatever they call it. This will give her the British equivalent of a green card rather than having to apply after arrival.


----------

